# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  Grant's Atlas of Anatomy

## mohammad qasaimeh

بعد خبرة 3 سنين مع التشريح ، أفضل أطلس لدراسة الأنتومي على الإطلاق ( أضافة لنتر أطلس كمان موجود بالمنتدى ) 

سعر الكتاب لا يقل عن 20 دينار 

تجدونه هنا مجاناً  :SnipeR (18): 

http://www.4shared.com/get/234931980/9fc8569c/Grants_Atlas_of_Anatomy_-_Kors.html

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلموا ابو حميد بس انا شفت انه النتر و Color Atlas of Anatomy, A Photographics Study of Human Anatomy أحسن منه وأكثر تفصيلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
نتر ما في بعده ، خصوصا بالجهاز العصبي 

بس كمان شوي رح تشوف ، لما ما تفهم اشي بالانتومي و تسكر معك ارجع لهذا الكتاب 

عليه صور ثلاثية الابعاد من زوايا روعة  :SnipeR (93): 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
تم التحميل وشكرا محمد يعطيك الف عافية ..

ومشكور بالنيابة عن بنت خالي  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
العفو عم هدوء  :SnipeR (18): 
[/align]

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكووووووووووووور يا بركة

----------


## akrm

انا اسه عضو جديد 
دخلت المنتدي عشان هذا الكتاب 
شكككرن

----------


## akrm

:5c9db8ce52:  
احسن موضوع

----------


## Dr layoon

مرحبا 
لو سمحتو أنا جديدة عالمنتدى وبصراحة مو عارفة كيف ممكن أنزل هاد الأطلس أو بالأحرى عم تطلعلي حكاية الردود 
لو في إمكانية لأي مساعدة بكون شاكرة

----------


## osaid

very nice this atlas

----------


## sarah311

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## bent_jordan

very nice this atlas

----------

